

This Is Professionalism - absconditus
http://arches.io/2014/03/this-is-professionalism/

======
Glyptodon
The problem is that if you do such things by default in most environments it
will be assumed that you're taking longer than your should because it's
essentially covering for the slack without telling anyone.

